# My bestfriend Siri <3



## Annica (May 11, 2011)

Siri was the best cat in the world, she still is! Pepsi, Siri's son, is the spitting image of his mum, which makes it even harder to stop thinking about her. She had cancer in her breasts, which bursted right before I came home on holiday.. so i never got to say goodbye to her.. but she knew that I loved (still love) her. Mum took her to the vet, and Siri, which usually complains in the car was completly silent.. Mum said she thinks Siri knew what was going to happen and because she was in so much pain, she would want to be put out of her misery.. She was almost 10 years


























​I love you Siri <3


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP lovely lil lady xxx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

what a gorgeous cat. rip xx


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Am so sorry for your loss, i know what your going through.

RIP siri


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
She had 10 lovely years with you, where she was loved and cherished.
R.I.P Siri free from pain.
Have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thinking of you-you must miss her so much
Maureen

Hope she has met up with our dog Lulu who we lost 3 months ago-Lulu grew up with our cats,so perhaps her and Siri could be good friends


----------

